# 240 wont start



## rousch99 (Apr 22, 2011)

somebody gave me a 240 garden tractor which is pretty rough it will run if you use starter fluid but wont pull its own gas. It looks to have new fuel pump but carb looks nasty what is best way to clean carb it has a 14hp kaw:dazed:


----------



## Mickey (Aug 14, 2010)

IMO pull the carb and do a proper cleaning. Unless you actually see what is inside you don't know what you are trying to correct.


----------



## dangeroustoys56 (Jul 26, 2010)

Before anything- take pictures/drawings of the linkages on the carb- then remove it. If its really nasty- pick up a carb rebuild kit as well - might as well wait till its apart if anything else is needed.

Id change the fuel line, gas filter, check the tank and see that the cap actually vents.


----------

